# TouchPad is not Recognized at All

## FrontierPsychiatrist

Hello, i've installed Gentoo 4.4.6 Minimal with no real troubles so far but when I wanted to run my Plasma environment I noticed something terribly wrong.

My touchpad is not getting recognized at all at any point in time by gentoo, i have:

INPUT_DEVICES = "evdev synaptics"

and my /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d has

10-evdev.conf

10-quirks.conf

50-synaptics.conf

though my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d only has

20opengl.conf

I made sure I configured my kernel to download evdev and synaptics drivers in the device portion.

My Xorg.0.log

https://bpaste.net/show/df33cc9bd3f1

My sddm.log

https://bpaste.net/show/67b9116ada3c

My hwinfo:

https://bpaste.net/show/7996ad9c04df

My Kernel Config:

https://bpaste.net/show/95e57496f255

Grepped through both and found "synaptics" was not located in either?

Is there anyway I can get pointed in the right direction for this?

Here is the laptop i'm running off of by the way:

http://supportdrivers.info/acer-aspire-v3-472p-driver-download/

----------

## otakugeek

maybe you need calibrate the touchpad on plasma system control.

----------

## Ant P.

Well you have all the right CONFIG_MOUSE_* settings in the kernel but X isn't seeing the device at all. dmesg?

----------

## FrontierPsychiatrist

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Well you have all the right CONFIG_MOUSE_* settings in the kernel but X isn't seeing the device at all. dmesg?

 

Yeah, here it is:

https://bpaste.net/show/dcfe505d4135

----------

## FrontierPsychiatrist

Hey, still having the same issue after a reinstall, though I have a working USB mouse, the problem I still want to fix is with the touchpad.

Here are my new logs if you would like to look through them and help out, there was also something I found that had to do with i8042.nopnp enabled in the /etc/default/grub file because I think there's a race condition with the microcontroller being on both the keyboard and touchpad, though trying to fix that and it has yet to work.

Here is my Current Kernel Configuration:

NOTE: It might have to do with CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set, though I would appreciate a guide on making another configuration to my kernel and recompiling, also making sure that i'm using the kernel configuration I want.

https://bpaste.net/show/bb0a0cd0dc28

Here is my dsmesg log:

https://bpaste.net/show/6cffea00caf1

hwinfo log --all:

https://bpaste.net/show/b04d45eb0ce4

lspci log:

https://bpaste.net/show/5bc2b9d1bf2c

lsusb log:

NOTE: this cuts off for some reason when I try to transfer the output to file, it logs the rest of the output to Konsole, strange thing I can't get around.

https://bpaste.net/show/5f61beeb9cf6

lsusb short log:

https://bpaste.net/show/bd90e82bbd4b

xorg.0.log:

https://bpaste.net/show/083f8a708c06

But yeah last thing i'm hoping to do is to reconfigure the kernel and fix the issue via that, though i'm still unaware of what driver my touchpad actually needs, because as you can see here: http://supportdrivers.info/acer-aspire-v3-472p-driver-download/ both have ELANTECH and synaptics enabled.

I think reconfiguring and recompiling the Kernel is my best bet here, but I might have troubles pointing it to the most recent made configuration.

----------

## Ant P.

It looks like the kernel sees a USB-attached "touchscreen" with the usbhid driver. It might be possible that it's mislabelled or doing two things on one device but I can't tell from here. More importantly, X isn't seeing that device at all when it ought to.

You might have more luck replacing the other xf86-input drivers (all of them) with xf86-input-libinput. It also comes with a debug program libinput-debug-events, run that as root and it'll tell you right away if the touchpad's producing input, even if X doesn't.

----------

## FrontierPsychiatrist

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> It looks like the kernel sees a USB-attached "touchscreen" with the usbhid driver. It might be possible that it's mislabelled or doing two things on one device but I can't tell from here. More importantly, X isn't seeing that device at all when it ought to.
> 
> You might have more luck replacing the other xf86-input drivers (all of them) with xf86-input-libinput. It also comes with a debug program libinput-debug-events, run that as root and it'll tell you right away if the touchpad's producing input, even if X doesn't.

 

Ran it and starting rolling around and clicking in the touchpad, nothing.

Here is the log if you're interested.

https://bpaste.net/show/fc2d7b8a20c2

----------

## Ant P.

Alright, so the kernel can't see it either. Any chance there's a BIOS option disabling it?

I don't really have any other suggestions, other than maybe see if a distro that turns every driver on by default (like a Ubuntu liveUSB) can do anything with it.

----------

## FrontierPsychiatrist

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Alright, so the kernel can't see it either. Any chance there's a BIOS option disabling it?
> 
> I don't really have any other suggestions, other than maybe see if a distro that turns every driver on by default (like a Ubuntu liveUSB) can do anything with it.

 

My laptops BIOS uses InsydeH2O, and there was a solution for Acer laptops that can disable "Advanced" feature via the BIOS and turn it to Basic, but I don't have that option on my BIOS unless I decide to flash it/upgrade it so I can maybe get that option(?), but that's like worst case scenario.

----------

